# Just one more buck



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

OK I didn't really need him but I just fell in love with his dam and am hoping to get some of her looks in my herd.
Dragonfly MX As You Wish
Dam: ARMCH Fairlea Aridne *D E

Photos courtesy of Joanne Karohl
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars: he is very handsome!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice buck from great line


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's handsome! I hope you get those genetics!!    :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Another case of MGS... multiple goat syndrome....Congrats! What's one more??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree very nice... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! He's beautiful


----------

